# A new R. Strauss "Elektra Suite" symphonic suite. Yay, finally!



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I had heard this was recorded last year by the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. Now I've found it on YouTube. What a great Halloween present!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

christomacin said:


> I had heard this was recorded last year by the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. Now I've found it on YouTube. What a great Halloween present!


I just acquired this disc...I like the arrangements, overall...performance-wise - I like what Reiner and Solti do with the Elektra music better....this new one is certainly well-recorded, and generally well-played - tho Pitts SO lacks that final drive, that "at the edge", that we hear with Chicago and Vienna...
I just got this, tho, am going to give it some thorough listening....


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

What else is on the disc, anything interesting?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

christomacin said:


> What else is on the disc, anything interesting?


https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...ard-strauss-suites-from-elektra-rosenkavalier


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Well, the video is already gone!


----------

